# Garden Pro Topsoil



## lowrez (Nov 24, 2010)

*Eco Pro*

So I went to Walmart and grabbed two bags of Eco Pro Topsoil. This is real dirt. The Garden Pro stuff is probably just sawdust, sand, and mulch mixed up. Big difference.


----------

